# Need Ideas for Expo



## melissasue1109 (Jan 17, 2008)

In a few months I will have a booth at a local kids expo.  I shoot maternity, newborn, kids, and families.  I was wondering if anyone has any ideas for displays, set-ups, promotions, etc.  Or anyone else's experience doing a show or expo like this.  thanks!!


----------



## emogirl (Jan 17, 2008)

I would treat it like a bridal show! Some big images to grab their attention and albums of 8x10 size or so....show your best! Lots of images, albums to flip thru, you will have them at your booth longer and you can talk to them! 

Have examples of coffee table books or other albums you do...and samples of birth announcements or greeting cards/collage etc.... Keep it simple & dont be afraid to sell yourself! You dotn need to show EVERYTHING, but show them a variety so they can see your experience & range.

and dont forget brochures & business cards.....and have a draw at your table...for a free family sitting...this way you not get tonnes of contacts you can draw on later on!


----------



## JIP (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree with the previous poster but it really depends on what your goals are for this conventon.  You also might set up an area to do shots on-site sor of like picture people if you would rather make money right there than be looking for potential clients.  As I said it really depends on what you would like to get out of it.


----------

